# anyone got a dog from wildrose kennels



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

has anyone gotten a dog from wildrose kennels are they good dogs.also did you fork over a lot of money i dont really want to spend over 1000 dollars for a new dog


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I have looked into them for the next pup I am going to add... I can tell you the references I got were very good.

This would take us back to the what should you pay for a pup conversation... they sell out their litters pretty quick though...


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

all of there pups now come with "limited" registration, so you won't be able to have breed them or have pups.

Dan


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

look into Tom at www.brackenfen.com


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why cannot you breed a dog that doesnt have all of the papers?


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

You'll be able to register your puppy but not its litter down the road. Certain breeders to it to discriminate against backyard breeders that don't exactly know what they're doing.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have meet Mike several times and seen his dogs work. They are well worth the money. You get what you pay for.


----------

